# Tetsuya : Recipes from Australia's Most Acclaimed Chef



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

by Tetsuya Wakuda










It's a very nice book, lots of wonderful recipes; photographs are quite beautiful.

for editorial review to here


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you, Pooh!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

This is a gem! Thanks Pooh.

Check my post right here for the Granny Smith Apple Sorbet with Sauternes Jelly!



[ June 15, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

TETSU Rocks!! The book is fantastic, already a cult favorite of NYC chefs and line cooks--but the restaurant is even better. In a country rapidly filling up with terrific chefs and an exhuberant gold rush mentality for all things to do with chefs, cooking and food, Tetsuya rules. Worth the 16 or so hour flight from New York just to eat there. ANTHONY BOURDAIN


----------

